# You know you have a Havanese when . . .



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

You're on your exercise mat doing ab crunches with your legs straight up in the air and when you twist, you see that your Hav is on the mat too, literally right under your legs. I wish I had someone here to take a pic. I was crunching and laughing-mao.ound:


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

*When you can't remember how you ever woke up in the morning without a Hav licking your eyelids!*


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

... when you think about buying a trailer so you can take your hav with you on vacation!! LOL


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

..........every time you go shopping you bring something back for him/her.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

You can't go to the bathroom by yourself.


----------



## AckTivity (Mar 28, 2012)

...if they're not in your lap, they're at your feet.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

AckTivity said:


> ...if they're not in your lap, they're at your feet.


Or else they've found some paper to shred/shoes to chew. My pup is so sneaky when he's naughty.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

when you're stretched out on the floor and they lie down with their chewie but they have to scoot as close to you as they possibly can.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

when they try to sit on your lap when you are sitting on the toilet.ound: I got to draw the line there.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

When the dog has a certain spot in each room where she can sit and watch you. When you are doing crunches and the dog thinks it's so she can lick your face...When its early morning and the kids sneak into your bed and so does your dog...When you're taking a shower and the dog sits patiently at the door until you open the door, and then she starts licking your legs.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

.....You just met him and you are completely in love!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

love the shower one...so true...and I have a ledge next to my tub he sits on and stares down into the water...like he's going to attack it if it hurts me. 

and the bathroom one...cute but sometimes awkward! lol.

i swear Winston wears himself out following me around when I'm cleaning.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

when you don't finish your meal in the restaurant, so you can bring some home for your Hav.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

What is it with that? (The shower thing)


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

whimsy said:


> when they try to sit on your lap when you are sitting on the toilet.ound: I got to draw the line there.


I have a toilet companion, but so far he's never tried that!!!ound:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

when you wish you could move to France so your Hav could join you in the Restaurant!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

RitaandRiley said:


> What is it with that?


Yeah that's why they're called doggie bags. LOL


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

When you cut an evening out short just cause you miss their sweet face...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

When they sit and stare at you during dinner but they're not begging for food....they want your napkin!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

RitaandRiley said:


> When they sit and stare at you during dinner but they're not begging for food....they want your napkin!


What IS it with that?


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

When you choose a restaurant by whether they have outdoor tables . . . And then decide not to eat out if they don't


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

When you cant find them and you look to your right then look to your left turn half way and then the other and find out they have been in your blind spot right at your legs following you.ound:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> When you cant find them and you look to your right then look to your left turn half way and then the other and find out they have been in your blind spot right at your legs following you.ound:


ha ha ha ha happens to me ALL the time! LOL I freak out calling for her and then my kids say, "Mama, she's right BEHIND you..." LOL


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

When your house looks like a preschool playground but you only have one dog, when you realize there is not one minute of the day your dog does not look absolutely adorable, and when you can't remember the last time your lap was cold!!!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> When you choose a restaurant by whether they have outdoor tables . . . And then decide not to eat out if they don't


Hahahaha! We do this all the time now


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Suzi said:


> When you cant find them and you look to your right then look to your left turn half way and then the other and find out they have been in your blind spot right at your legs following you.ound:


Thank you Suzi....I thought it was just me


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> When they sit and stare at you during dinner but they're not begging for food....they want your napkin!


Yeah, we warn guests that their napkins are not safe in their lap as Tucker loves to steal them. I always put extras on the table.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Rita Nelson said:


> Yeah, we warn guests that their napkins are not safe in their lap as Tucker loves to steal them. I always put extras on the table.


We have to do that too...and Panda's so good at it, no suspects their napkin is gone until they go to wipe their mouth....


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

When they follow you into the bathroom because clearly you are just in there to provide them with a game of "grab the toilet paper as its pulled off the roll."


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

When they use the back of the sofa like their own personal balance beam.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

When you can't go an hour without saying, "You're so cute!" 

When you take more pictures of them than your kids!

When they jump into your lap for a morning snuggle, which I got this morning! Ahhh!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd have to say 'all of the above'.....EXCEPT the bathroom thing. THAT is where I draw the line! ound:

When you take them for a walk down the street, and passengers in cars are pointing and laughing because your Hav is NOT walking nicely beside you, but bouncing down the sidewalk like a kangaroo on his hind feet. (Augie)

Another walking thing, when Augie was a pup, he would get a wild notion to do a RLH, while on leash, at the park, around me, until he ran out of leash, leaving me tied up in the leash. Kind of miss those days of the little stinker.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

RitaandRiley said:


> When they sit and stare at you during dinner but they're not begging for food....they want your napkin!


ound: ound: ound:


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

When you leave the bathroom door open and all of a sudden, theres 30 foot long toilet paper streamers in the livingroom ound:


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Although I have to say, Rollie begs for both the napkin AND the food. He's a food junkie!! At BBQs and parties, he just circles the room, always on the prowl for a nibble. I tell people he can't have a thing, but he always gets into something. Once we lost track of him for a bit and he ended up outside on my mom's porch, trashcan tipped over, and Rollie had his face in a bowl of chili. Orange beard. Sigh. (Luckily he didn't get sick the next day).


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

RitaandRiley said:


> When they sit and stare at you during dinner but they're not begging for food....they want your napkin!


LOL


----------



## Sonic and Aries (Feb 15, 2012)

Love all these, and they all are true for my two as well.. 

But I also want to add.. When you spend more money on your dogs grooming supplies (shampoo, conditioner, brushes, combs, etc) then you do on your own.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

No matter what store you are in, you check out the pet section just to see if they have anything new.

Tesssa follows me to the bathroom everytime and actually does the bathroom lap thing. All she wants is a cuddle and kiss and then gets down but she has now learned to actually jump on my lap. She also sits outside the shower every morning. Actually, the more I think about it, she pretty much does everything that you all mentioned. She is a real Havanese.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha ha happens to me ALL the time! LOL I freak out calling for her and then my kids say, "Mama, she's right BEHIND you..." LOL


TOTALLY !!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

jessegirl said:


> When they use the back of the sofa like their own personal balance beam.


love that cat quality. we have a sofa table behind one of our couches and winston often is found laying flat across that!


----------



## delosa911 (May 29, 2012)

I couldn't stop laughing at all the responses. My Sophie is a true hav. She has all these traits. I'm just wondering why I would have considered any other dog. She is only 5 months old but I already go into seperation anxiety at the thought of leaving her. When I read that part in the Havanese books I never guessed they were really talking about the owner. Does anyone else find they make more trips to the pet store because dogs are always welcomed?


----------

